# neon tubes for pc



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2006)

i ordered 2x6" and 2x3"  these today for my case.its gonna look pimp with these in it

http://www.optxbystreetglow.com/ultraminiaccenttubes.shtml


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 7, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i ordered 2x6" and 2x3"  these today for my case.its gonna look pimp with these in it
> 
> http://www.optxbystreetglow.com/ultraminiaccenttubes.shtml



so im guessing you are going to splice the wires and connect it in place of a molex? nice. which color are you going with?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2006)

why use these and go through all the hassle when places like frozencpu.com sell cold cathode lights already for your application. I run 1 15inch and 2 4inch cclights. they do great ,and come with a dimmer switch and ability to flash to explosions in gaming(throwback from those speakers in the 70's...lol)   had them in for a year and they still run fine!


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 7, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i ordered 2x6" and 2x3"  these today for my case.its gonna look pimp with these in it
> 
> http://www.optxbystreetglow.com/ultraminiaccenttubes.shtml




i use to install those back in my car audio days....JESUS do you realize how bright it is going to be in that case of yours...lmao.....dont forget to order yourself some oakley sunglasses to go with them man..lol... 


just the same, im sure they will look good man..


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 7, 2006)

i guess to just prove he is an uber l33t BAMF?


----------



## xvi (Dec 7, 2006)

Are you crazy?! Aren't you worried about heat?!

I've heard of "Cold Neon", but I haven't heard anything about it being released. Why not just stick to the tried-and-true method of Cold Cathodes? They look great, they're cheep, they're *made for computers*..

By the way, Tigger, you just hit 1,000 posts.


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 7, 2006)

xvi said:


> Are you crazy?! Aren't you worried about heat?!



How do you know they will emit heat.
Doesnt that depend on the gas they use in the tube?

Cold Cathodes are room temperature, not cold, i want my money back lol.
btw, gotta watch out for some ebay and other dodgy stores sometimes their CC's tend to be dim or off colour


----------



## xvi (Dec 7, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> How do you know they will emit heat.
> Doesnt that depend on the gas they use in the tube?
> 
> Cold Cathodes are room temperature, not cold, i want my money back lol.
> btw, gotta watch out for some ebay and other dodgy stores sometimes their CC's tend to be dim or off colour



Neon is an element. Neon lights use Neon. Neon makes a ton of heat and light when you excite it. Neon lights wouldn't be called Neon lights if they didn't use Neon. 
Even though they're actually a bit warm, Cold Cathodes are called "Cold Cathodes" because they're a *LOT* colder than Neon.
Putting Neon in your case for the sake of bright light would be about the same as taking the heating elements from a toaster in your case for the sake of having "cool wavey orange things".

I'd love to see the change in CPU/Case temps before and after the install.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am afraid I have to agree with them on the heat issue. Neons get HOT, plus where are you going to put the ballasts?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 7, 2006)

my mistake, i guess i only skim read the link.

Didnt notice neon 


In response to ATIonion, i suggest Oakley M-Frames  Hawt interchangable lenses for only $600 AUD or you could go with the mp3 players imbuilt and get some nice Oakley THUMP's.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2006)

they come with a special power supply thing.they do run off 12v tho'.i dont know about the heat thing,if they do get hot,i will put them in the drawer and use them for something else.i did'nt realize they would get that hot/warm.i have gone for red ones btw.

i will just have to stick to my leds if they're no good.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 7, 2006)

i have optix brand leds and they rock. i was actually looking at getting a set of these myself once i get a windowed case.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2006)

do you think they will kick out a lot of heat?

i got 2x3" tubes,2x6" tubes and the power thing.they cost about £20.not bad really,i'm interested to see how bright they are.

i have some red led's in at the mo'.it should look pimp with them tubes in tho'.


----------

